# plantedbox shop



## samc (3 Dec 2009)

I have just noticed that plantedbox now has a shop 8) 

it has lots of great products and is very cheap. 

well worth a look 

these guys have worked really hard to get the shop open.

well done again


----------



## AdAndrews (3 Dec 2009)

WOOOHOOO!!!    awesome news guys!


----------



## amy4342 (3 Dec 2009)

Looking very swish!


----------



## glenn (3 Dec 2009)

its wicked how you have your own branded liquid carbon!   its a very competitive price also, best of luck with the online shop!


----------



## Nick16 (3 Dec 2009)

am i allowed to speak up now james   

i have to confess i did know this was in the pipeline, but it looks pretty neat. 

quick question guys, are you able to oder some plants that arent in your current list? (feel free to drop me a pm)


----------



## AdAndrews (3 Dec 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> am i allowed to speak up now james
> 
> i have to confess i did know this was in the pipeline, but it looks pretty neat.
> 
> quick question guys, are you able to oder some plants that arent in your current list? (feel free to drop me a pm)



so did a few of us Nick  The rock brought from JamesM was awesome.


----------



## viktorlantos (3 Dec 2009)

well done guys, good luck for the business.
Aquafleur is awesome


----------



## NA-Fan (3 Dec 2009)

Oooo, how exciting! 

Another quality aquascaping outlet in the UK.  Yay!

Are the tools the same as the Aqua Essentials kits?  The look pretty neat.

Will you stock ADA?  I hope so!  I see you already have Seiryu Stone.


----------



## TDI-line (4 Dec 2009)

Nice work guys.


----------



## rawr (4 Dec 2009)

Wow, great stuff! That was unexpected... All the best.


----------

